# Pas son notification Facebook



## Angus51220 (23 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour, j'ai fais l'acquisition d'un IPad mini Retina il y a un mois, je rencontre un problème, lorsque je reçois une notification Facebook elle apparaît bien en haut de l'IPad mais par contre je n'ai pas de sons, alors que j'ai vérifié et ré-vérifié les paramètres dans le centre de notifications et dans l'appli Facebook, je ne sais plus quoi faire.
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Angus51220 (23 Janvier 2015)

Bon,je viens de trouver comment activer le sons pour Facebook, c'est directement dans les paramètres Facebook ( en ouvrant l'app Facebook), par contre il m'ai impossible de modifier le sons, j'ai beau modifier le son dans les paramètres sons de l'IPad,il me joue le son "3 notes".


----------

